# Fuse for tail lights burning out



## lesleigh (Apr 13, 2004)

The 15 amp fuse for the tail lights on my 04 Maxima in one of the 3 fuse blocks under the hood keeps burning out. 
When the fuse is unburnt and in place everything operates normally. When the fuse is burnt out the 'running' tail lights are out when parking or headlights are on. When you press the brake pedal the lights function as expected, both rear and center. 
I have discovered what is making the fuse burn out. The map light. When the map light is in the 'off' position everything operates normally. When you operate the switch to the 'on' position (which do come on and operate as expected) the fuse blows. Not sure if the fuse blows if the switch is set to turn on when the doors are opened? If you operate the two personal map light switches to the right and left of the main switch the fuse does not blow. 
All interior bulbs are lit, new. Map light switch is causing fuse to blow. 
- Any fixes for this?
- Have you heard of any other things causing running tail light fuse to blow?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fix would be to trace the source of the short in the circuit and fix it. It may very well be in that map lamp assy. One would have to remove it and inspect it.


----------



## lesleigh (Apr 13, 2004)

*Thanks smj*

When I get some time I will open up the map light assembly.


----------



## PatBuckley (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a 2005 Maxima with the same issue.

Tail light fuse blows when dome light on.

Did you replace your map light assembly or did you find a short?

Thanks in advance


----------

